# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  CZ SP01 Shadow and Ruger 22/45 Lite for sale.

## gimp

CZ - in good condition, bought new 2015 and fired about 2000-2500 rounds. Unmodified other than VZ grips (pictured) installed currently but will also come with factory soft rubber grips. 3 mags, factory hard case, etc. $1250


Ruger 22/45 Lite - In good condition, bought used and I have only fired about 500 rounds through it. Has factory box/papers, soft bag, top rail for optics mounting, barrel threaded 1/2x28. $700




PM me if interested.

----------


## Beavis

Might grab the Shadow in a month if it's still kicking around.

----------


## gimp

Ruger sold, pending funds/permits etc


CZ $1200 if anyone is keen.

----------


## gimp

CZ still for sale.

----------


## lee308

Did this sell? Got a mate interested

----------


## Kiwi88

Hey mate am keen on the Cz or both if you still have that is. Send us a message

----------


## gimp

This CZ is still for sale - I am struggling to be excited by pistol shooting anymore. Open to offers if interested.

----------

